# $64000 question



## lmeier1962 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm looking for vertical score, old imperial brick used in chimneys in Southern California (15 ⅜" x 5 ¾" x 2 ⅞). Everybody tells me its no longer being produced. I need to repair my damaged chimney. Anybody know where I can get it? Larry


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's hoping you find some. I have similar on my place and need some. I am hoping I find enough here in the bushes though. We have stacks of brick from the previous owner. Haven't looked to see if it is the same yet. Good luck.

Just looked at your size. Mine is smaller, should make me finding some a bit easier.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

never seen it...good luck

If you are just repairing the top you could go with almost any red corduroy brick...only the birds would know the difference


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Californiadecks (MIke) or Scipioafricanus (Andy) may be able to help you as they are both down there in northern mexico...


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Thompsons deals with several suppliers, they might be able to source it. Searched for combed but only found one smaller in Ohio. SouthEast building or Sepulveda would be possible but less likely.
http://www.mcnear.com/products/product-detail.php?product=Rug&url=TownRug 
But wrong size and up north?


----------



## lmeier1962 (Dec 10, 2014)

Still no go. Unable to find anything even close to this size. I'm now considering a veneer of some type, for the first few layers to cover the flaked/damaged brick. Looks like the firebox got superheated to cause all of this. Guess I should check the firebox/firebrick as well. Still looking though! Thanks for the assistance. Larry


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If I were you I would lathe that ugly brick and stucco it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

That's an odd size for sure. Are there any architectural salvage places in you area? They often stockpile odd masonry units


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll render it for 60K and save you 4g's...now that's a deal :laughing:

Yea, I'd probably stucco or lick and stick it before I'd use them again.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Start excavating your land. According to a recent thread, every contractor buries their scraps on site. 

I'm kidding but I did get a chuckle from that thread.


----------



## lmeier1962 (Dec 10, 2014)

If I lick and stick, do I need a scratch coat or is this corduroy surface "bondable" enough?


----------



## lmeier1962 (Dec 10, 2014)

dom-mas said:


> That's an odd size for sure. Are there any architectural salvage places in you area? They often stockpile odd masonry units


Even the recycle/reutilize places say "no go".


----------



## lmeier1962 (Dec 10, 2014)

JBM said:


> If I were you I would lathe that ugly brick and stucco it.


Never considered that option, definitely a possibility now. Thx.


----------



## lmeier1962 (Dec 10, 2014)

lmeier1962 said:


> If I lick and stick, do I need a scratch coat or is this corduroy surface "bondable" enough?


If I lick and stick, do I need a scratch coat or is this corduroy surface "bondable" enough?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

For the most part it appears it would be just fine. IF it were me I would pop the top of the slope off and put a piece of granite on it( add enough to get a 1 1/2 overhang with the stone or it will look funky), assuming you have granite in cali.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You probably could stucco directly to the brick as well. However you all do it out there. A couple coats of California stucco by Silpro would be what we would do out here.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

lmeier1962 said:


> Even the recycle/reutilize places say "no go".


I'm not really thinking of the reuse/recyce places...more places that specialise in archi salvage, but really stuccoing is probably the easiest course of action. Only problem is the rest of the house is stucco so you loose any contrast that the chimney ever gave you


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

lmeier1962 said:


> I'm looking for vertical score, old imperial brick used in chimneys in Southern California (15 ⅜" x 5 ¾" x 2 ⅞). Everybody tells me its no longer being produced. I need to repair my damaged chimney. Anybody know where I can get it? Larry


Try Thompsons building materials. In Orange, they're about 20 or 30 minutes from you. 

http://thompsonbldg.com/home.php#


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

Those bricks were used widely in San Diego county maybe 40 years ago. As far as I know they are not produced anymore.

Rather than a place like Thompsons, your best bet at finding any would be at a "mom and pop" type brickyard who just might still have some, you'd need to call around.

The thing is though that those bricks were used in some real rushed construction back in the 70's. Bricklayers around here still sometimes brag about building a fireplace in one day! Believe me - nothing to brag about. They were very small, firebrick sometimes stack bond, with "form damper" a steel damper designed basically for bricklayers who don't know how to build a proper smoke chamber. 

Many of these fireplaces did not draw well as they also had very small flues as I can see yours does, and the shape of the base reveals what I'm saying about a small firebox with no smoke chamber.

So I would recommend you first look into why the bricks overheated and fell apart before covering the damage up with stucco or veneer. Best of luck

Dave


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

dbrons...that's who I was thinking about


----------

